# Suche Seite mit Virenüberprufung



## partitionist (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich weiß es gibt eine Seite bei der man Dateien hochladen kann und diese mit verschiedenen Anti-Viren Scan Engines Überprüft werden. Wie heißt die Seite`?


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt zahlreiche Virenscannerhersteller, die diesen kostenlosen Onlineservice anbieten.
Abgesehen davon dass wohl ein eigener Virenscanner die bessere wahl wäre, verweise ich mal auf www.trendmicro.com.
Leider lad ich gerade was hoch, und meine Verbindung lahmt. Aber der Onlinescanner dort sollte sich schnell finden


----------



## partitionist (6. Oktober 2006)

Habs gefunden: http://www.virustotal.com


----------

